# What's with the adds??



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I get that the adds are funding the support of the site. I'm cool with that.
But I didn't know I was having hormone problems...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It is a super high tech app, it can sense your hormone problems from your posts; you might want to have it checked out. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have been crying myself to sleep; I just figured it was all the tag stew I've been eating. That and the loss of my subaru...


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah, some of the ads are...well, embarrassing. Like the Victorias Secret one. WHEW!!*OOO*


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Yeah, some of the ads are...well, embarrassing. Like the Victorias Secret one. WHEW!!*OOO*


I think the app has sensed from the tone of your posts that you could use some spice in your life and not from Betty Crocker. :mrgreen: Mine are all Fredericks of Hollywood, not sure what the wife has been looking up on here. :shock:


----------

